# autobiographie macgéenne



## poildep (27 Mai 2005)

ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_


J'ai découvert MacG l'été dernier, lors d'une bouffe chez anntraxh. 
Elle semblait enthousiaste à l'idée de me montrer ce site dont elle m'avait parlé plusieurs fois pendant le repas mais j'avoue que la perspective de finir cette bonne soirée en allant voir un forum internet ne m'enchantait pas vraiment. J'avais tort, on a ri comme des cons.
Anntraxh avait choisi de me montrer ce thread mythique qui était alors dans sa période la plus active, ainsi que quelques Façon Nous-deux et Grands Peintres. Et j'avoue avoir été subjugué par l'humour et le talents des protagonistes de ces fils.
Je retournai visiter le bar dès le lendemain, afin de lire à tête reposée ce que nous avions rapidement parcouru la veille. Je vis alors qu'anntraxh y parlait de moi, ou plutôt de mon bébé, ce qui me permit de constater immédiatement l'extraordinaire perspicacité de sonnyboy.
Je continuai à venir visiter le bar sans m'inscrire pendant une quinzaine de jours, découvrant les nouvelles vidéos de "c'est comment devant le mac", essayant de comprendre les moeurs et coutumes des lieux, et repérant les personnalités récurrentes.

Et puis je me lançai et commençai presque immédiatement à poster frénétiquement dans les TGV, avec Google, thread à coudboules et autres, qui permettaient aux nioubes d'augmenter discrétement mais rapidement leur nombre de posts. Je me faisais ainsi gentiment une petite place, mais mon ego réclamait plus.
Je créai donc, un mois après m'être inscrit et non sans un certain trac, mon premier sujet dont le succès et la longévité m'étonnent encore. Grisé par la reconnaissance que m'accordaient des figures du bar des plus emblématiques, je me mis à participer au forum avec plus d'enthousiasme encore. Je trouvais des prétextes futiles pour ouvrir de nouveaux threads, l'acquisition récente d'un micro, par exemple. Je n'étais plus discret du tout, ennivré que j'étais par l'augmentation en flèche de mes points disco. Je commençais à me croire tout permis, à ouvrir des sujets débiles, et surtout à partir dans les dangereux travers du flood (c'est mal).
À la longue, on me fit comprendre que j'étais un peu lourd. Blessé dans mon amour propre, je décidai de me calmer un peu. J'ai essayé de faire dans le littéraire, de me rendre utile. J'ai même posté ailleurs qu'au bar. 
Mais tout ça n'a pas duré.
En décembre, en raison d'une participation active chez les Grands Peintres et d'un lèche-botting savamment dosé, Sa Majesté l'Amok me nomma Peintre Officiel de la Cour. Je devint alors un intrigant, précurseur de la révolution, que molgow déclara un peu plus tard et dont je repris les rennes en janvier pour me planter lamentablement.
Après cette période, je redevint plus gentil et s'ensuivit une longue période de calme.
Dernièrement, je me suis remis en question quant à ma fréquentation abusive des forums mais j'ai suivi une petite cure qui m'a fait le plus grand bien.

Aujourd'hui, j'écris mon 5000ème post. Je me débarasse donc enfin de ce statut d'accroc à macG.

Mes petits carrés verts me confèrent le titre de Superstar, ce qui me convient tout à fait.

À l'instar de figures légendaires telles que sonnyboy, gribouille, supermoquette et j'en passe, j'ai été banni. J'ai eu un peu facile mais n'empêche.

Trois sujets postés par des membres éminents de ce bar, rendent hommage à mon intégrité et à ma discrétion :
- poildep arrête ça tout de suite par touba.
- Poildep est un escroc par Bassman.
- sondage : la sincérité de poildep par Bilbo.

J'ai vu DocEvil en vrai. Je ne peux désormais que croire en lui et me repentir.

Tout est accompli.


J'ai démontré dernièrement à quel point je n'ai plus grand chose d'intéressant à dire ici, je reviendrai quand ce ne sera plus le cas.
Mais je viendrai vous lire, et j'espère bien trouver là vos autobiographies macgéennes à vous.

Ciao 


PS : ce message est à inscrire au concours d'auto-célébration dans la catégorie "mégalo et fier de l'être".  

PPS : je dédie ce sujet à la mémoire de l'Archiviste.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_
> 
> 
> J'ai découvert MacG l'été dernier, lors d'une bouffe chez anntraxh.
> ...


----------



## N°6 (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_
> 
> 
> J'ai démontré dernièrement à quel point je n'ai plus grand chose d'intéressant à dire ici, je reviendrai quand ce ne sera plus le cas.



C'était bien la peine qu'on te débanisse, tiens


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2005)

Salut l'artiste  


Je suis arrivée ici en même temps que toi. 
Avec moins de plaisir. 
Mais tu fais partie des posteurs qui m'ont fait sourire, rire, qui m'ont impressionnée, qui m'ont émue.
Qui m'ont rendue accro en fait.. 
Le dialogue n'a pas toujours été facile, mais qu'importe.
Je suis ravie de t'avoir croisé, Mike.

Bonne route.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2005)

Qu'on le bannisse !


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_



Pffff ! 

Encore un truc pour récolter des coudbouls...





:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mai 2005)

Respekt Poildep


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !
> 
> Encore un truc pour récolter des coudbouls...
> 
> ...


 Au moins il le fait lui, puis y se met a pondre de la prose    

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tout est accompli.



Je veux bien oublier, pour cette fois seulement, le fait que tu me piques une de mes plus célèbres répliques.  Tu vas bien me manquer Mike, même si je sais que ce qui t'appelle ailleurs est autrement plus important et plus exaltant qu'un séjour parmi nous. Je te souhaite bon vent et j'espère que nos routes se croiseront à nouveau, un jour. Après tout, il y a une bonne fée que nous connaissons bien et qui veille sur nous, n'est-ce pas ? _N'est-ce pas ?_


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2005)

qu'on le nomme moderateur !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tout est accompli.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien oublier le fait que tu me piques une de mes plus célèbres répliques.



*Jésus, c'est toi ?*   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bien me manquer Mike, même si je sais que ce qui t'appelle ailleurs est autrement plus important et plus exaltant qu'un séjour parmi nous.


il passe chez macbidouille ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mai 2005)

Non, il quitte la Gelbique pour s'installer au pays des coucous glissants.


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2005)

C'est qui poildep?...

_Bonne route et bon vent_.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jésus, c'est toi ?*   :love:



pas Jesus, mais son pere.....






Poildep, part puisqu'il faut que tu partes... mais à partir, ne part pas trop loin.....

bon vent......


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est fait. :love:



> PPS : je dédie ce sujet à la mémoire de l'Archiviste.



Fait gaffe, les nioubies tout frais ne savent même plus ce dont il s'agit. 
Il t'envoie ses amitiés. 
Bye, mike. See you soon.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Poildep, on va pas dire que t'es un modèle  mais bon... respect man !  :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il passe chez macbidouille ?


_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._  

Sinon poildep, bon vent, ton choix est celui de la raison...


----------



## macmarco (27 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !
> 
> Encore un truc pour récolter des coudbouls...
> 
> ...





Argh !!! :sick:
Me suis fait avoir !!! :rateau:
  
:love:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2005)

ben vi... moi aussi... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggg


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ou _les mémoires d'un nioube_
> 
> 
> Et puis je me lançai



:love: rhhaaa poildep qui parle de moi pour son premier post !!! :love: 


Quoi? 



ben ... 


Ah ...  il parle pas de moi ...:rose: pfff alors j'ai rien à rajouter moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Tomber en pleine glore comme ça, avant de devenir un vieux crouton oublié... Ca fait quelque chose :mouais:    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mai 2005)

Tu es un peu dur avec les mots :love: Poildep est de loin le plus jeune de nous tous :love: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (27 Mai 2005)

Pfffff même pas eu le courage de le faire en smileys


----------



## le banni (27 Mai 2005)

@+ Poildep....

et passe le bonjour a Poildec....


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est également Anntraxh qui m'avait prévenu d'un *"mec vraiment sympa"* à qui elle avait montré le Bar bien qu'il fut sur pécé.
> 
> _Je vous parle d'un temps..._
> 
> ...



J'espère qu'elle connait pas ton pseudo, sinon elle va perdre ses illusions de maman...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'elle connait pas ton pseudo, sinon elle va perdre ses illusions de maman...



Il lui a dit que c'était Vixente son pseudo... mais chuuuuuuuut


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui poildep?...
> 
> _Bonne route et bon vent_.




Hey 

C'est ma replique ca !  

Bravo poildefion (son vrai prenom) :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2005)

Bon puisqu'il en attend, allons y.

Tout a du commencer en 2002 me semble t'il. A cette époque, le jeune bassman est un pur nioub, de se genre a ne rien connaitre a "L'internet". Mais je me passionne pour un jeu, qui trouve avoir une section naissante dans ce bon clan m4k. En faisant une recherche sur google.fr (deja d'enorme progrès là nan ?) je tombe sur un topic de mgz qui parle du clan.

Ni une ni deux, je m'inscris a ce clan, malgré un niveau de jeu de tetraplégique lobotomisé et manchot.
Ces idiots finissent par me prendre.

Puis ce fameux backcat, que je connais a peine, me dit un jour :

"Roh t'es couillon, sur macgé y'a des bonnes infos des fois, tu devrais y faire un saut"

Moi, je me cantonne a faire mon timide sur ce si gros forum, je prefere spamer tranquille en petit comité.
Puis un jour par nécessité, je vais sur mgz, mais toujours en anonyme. Je pose des questions, répond a d'autres. C'est là que je découvre le train de la mgz. 

Près d'un an plus tard, je fini par m'inscrire pour des besoins de pub pour notre clan. Et là, sans me poser de question, je m'installe "chez moi".
Un premier conflit avec les "floodeurs" de la mgz, qui paradoxalement deviendront des gens que j'apprecie vraiment. Même le vert du modérateur me fait pas peur, tant je reste sur de mes convictions (finn et alem si je me souviens bien).

Je m'installe donc dans les forums mgz et principalement clan-m4k, vu que le reste ne suscite pas mon attention, et a vrai dire je n'avais jamais vraiment regardé les autres parties non plus.

Le temps passe, je me lasse un peu du manque d'activité; y'a bien un léopal a tapper, mais on le voit moins.
Au meme moment, les admin trouvent la bonne idée de lancer les coups de boules sur le marché de macgé. Chic un jeu sympa ! BackCat, tu m'accompagnes ? Ou peut être lui me demande de l'accompagner je ne sais plus bien.

Moi aussi j'veux être une superstar quand je serais grand. Bah fallait pas être devin pour voir que seul au bar mon ami, et moi pourrions le devenir.

Oui car en parallèle de toute cette aventure, mon amitié pour ce chat dans le dos ne fera que grandir. Je lui dois tellement.

La prise de contact avec ces pilliers de bar est delicate, car autant BackCat a deja fait connaissance avec pas mal d'entre eux, autant a mon sujet revient souvent l'idée du "c'est qui ce nioub ?" ( "céki se nihoube" selon mackie). 

Ce nioub c'est un gamer, mais qu'est ce qu'un gamer ? Je me fais donc fort de vous apprendre ce qu'est un gamer.

J'entame des rencontres virtuelles bien plus forte que j'aurais pu m'imaginer. Le grand Zebig et son aura fascinante, mon collegue de gag videoesque DocEvil, le Roberto et ses postasmayelais qui en disent tant, les fraiches et charmante macelene et lorna, le comprehensif Camisol et j'en oublie bcp (qu'ils me pardonnent).

De fils en aiguilles, je prend un reel plaisir a venir, revenir poster les trucs les plus débiles possibles.

Une personne me fou mal a l'aise, je ne la connais pas ou peu, ces reflexions me cristallisent, je suis enfin heureux aujourd'hui de me rendre compte que je me trompait. Ce cher sonnyboy n'est pas aussi méchant qu'il en a l'air. Il est meme assez passionant quand on y regarde de plus pres 

Le temps passe, et macgé est une petite bulle ou il fait bon vivre finalement. J'y passe moins car j'ai moins a y dire très sûrement, mais c'est toujours aussi agréable d'avoir des nouvelles de tous.


Je vous embrasse tous (sauf leopal bien sur) 
Le temps manque mais un jour j'e ferait le tour de tous autour d'un bon verre (sauf si c'est du gini)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2005)

un gini pour bassou :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

*Au commencement était le purfilsdelasagesse.*


lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "je veux un ordinateur". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse eut un iMac. Le purfilsdelasagesse vit toutes les choses super marrantes qu'on pouvait faire avec et lepurfilsdelasagesse vit que cela était bon pour lui.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "je veux changer ma vieille citrouille et me payer a fucking powermac G5 avec à donf de Ram et enfin passer à OS X". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse cassa son cochon.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "maintenant, passons à l'ADSL". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse passa à l'ADSL.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "allons voir les forums Mac histoire de pouvoir répondre à quelques techniques problèmes". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse s'en alla sur les forums.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "tiens, il y a un Bar sur Mac G, allons voir". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse s'en alla voir le bar MacG.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "Cool, je reste ". Et lepurfilsdelasagesse resta.

lepurfilsdelasagesse dit : "vache, on s'amuse bien ici !". Et le purfilsdelasagesse créa son premier thread suivi rapidement de celui-ci qui connu une bien trop courte existence. lepurfilsdelasagesse pria beaucoup pour qu'il réouvre, mais le thread resta fermé.

Puis lepurfilsdelasagesse posta, posta et posta encore jusqu'à arriver à la barre fatidique des 2000 messages

Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

C'est dommage, celui sur le cochon est exellent comme tred


----------



## rezba (2 Juin 2005)

Salut, c'est moi. C'est rezba. rezba-_qatsi_, en ce moment.
Je ne suis pas très sûr du sens de ce fil, mais son auteur n'est plus là pour me donner son avis. On va dire que je le fais en sa mémoire. 

L'histoire que j'entretiens avec ces forums n'est pas déconnectée de la relation que j'entretiens avec mes machines. Je ne suis pas informaticien, les ordinateurs sont mes outils de travail, je pense depuis longtemps qu'une des clés de développement de mon boulot tient dans la maîtrise que je peux acquérir de leur fonctionnement. Je suis d'abord venu ici pour ça, et pendant longtemps, ce fut ma seule occupation dans ses terres virtuelles.
Je lis macgénération depuis le début de l'année 2000, ce n'est pas le premier forum français dans lequel je suis allé, mais c'est le premier dans lequel je me suis senti à l'aise pour lire. Je me suis inscrit le jour où je ne trouvais pas de réponse à une de mes questions. Ou plutot d'une question que je me posais pour solutionner le problème d'un autre. (je renvoie à ce post, hein, vous me pardonnerez.  )
OSX est arrivé. J'attendais un système multitâches depuis longtemps. Je m'y suis plongé. Je ne trouvais pas toujours ce que je voulais dans la langue de Molière, je filais donc chez les anglo-saxons, apprendre les ressorts de ce nouvel outil. Me faire quelques connaissances virtuelles.
J'ai peu posté ici.
J'ai découvert le Bar bien longtemps plus tard. Je lisais un peu, je riais, parfois. Je refusais d'y poster. Par principe, ou par manque d'envie. J'étais tout aussi réticent à rentrer dans des rapports personnels avec les autres posteurs. Quelques clins d'½il, de la reconnaissance. Point barre. Bilbo fut l'un des premiers avec qui j'ai échangé sur autre chose que du technique. Mais je crois que je n'ai découvert les empés, par exemple, que fin 2002. 
Je me suis mis à poster plus, des réponses techniques, à lire des fils et des fils, des kilomètres de pdf, à tester des dizaines d'outils.
Puis l'envie de discuter est née. Avec un ou deux posteurs. De discuter d'autre chose.
Pour des raisons qui ne seront pas exposées totalement ici, parce que je ne les connais pas toutes, je décidais de créer un personnage, qui montre anonymement une autre facette que le rezba sage, chiant et techniqueux que j'étais alors. Je me suis mis à discuter. Au bar, dans Vous êtes ici. Je ne voyais pas vraiment comment tout ça pouvait tenir sur la durée, deux pseudos. Mais en même temps, les espaces de discussion de l'un et de l'autre étaient relativement étanches. Et après tout, même à deux voix, je continuais à parler peu.
Au bout d'un long moment, quasiment un an, Alem, eut les moyens de comprendre qui était derrière le deuxième posteur. C&#8217;était déjà fait depuis longtemps pour Benjamin, je pense. Je le compris. Une complicité s'ouvrit avec d'autres aussi, très forte, parfois. 
Le réel me rattrapa. La déformation professionnelle du sociologue.  Je me mis alors à analyser la communauté virtuelle dans laquelle je m'immergeais, à essayer de la décrire, puis de la comprendre. J'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir, parfois. Comme ici. Mes deux personnages prirent une drôle de consistance, en suivant une sorte de développement autonome. C'était fatiguant. D'autant que je me servais de l'anonyme (car rezba, c'est bien moi...  ) pour raconter ma vie. Mes douleurs. Mes fantasmes. Mes questionnements.
Vint une valse des modérateurs. Je tendis la main, et Benjamin me fit rentrer dans la danse. Au même moment, les forums changeaient de logiciels de gestion, et, détail important, tous les modérateurs acquéraient la possibilité de rechercher tous les pseudos postant d'une même IP. J'étais fait comme un rat. 
De toutes façons, il fallait en finir avec l'autre. J'ai beaucoup ri, à cette époque-là. De la surprise de quelques uns. J'ai beaucoup été ému, aussi, des liens qui se sont tissés avec certains. Je suis bien dans ma peau de posteur "unifié". C'est reposant. Fin de l'épisode rodézien, donc. 
Bilan : 22 discussions créées, un peu moins de mille posts, autant de chaloupements discos souvent plein d'amour et de tendresse et de complicité.
 :love:
Comme un con, du coup, je me suis chargé la mule un peu plus. Mais de ça, je ne peux m'en prendre qu'à moi.
Bilan technique intermédiaire : 130 discussions créées, dont beaucoup sans intérêt, beaucoup dans des discussions de boulot entre verts..., et autant en tant que philosophe de forum  , ce qui n'est guère plus glorieux. Des posts longs comme des jours sans pain. Des discours qui m'ont valu de solides inimitiés.  
Bientôt quoi, 6000 posts. Une bonne grosse dose de coup de boules rouges. Autant de recommandés injurieux.  
Pleins de petits mots gentils, et des boitaAimPé de 500 vidées complètement un paquet de fois.
Des plaisirs à la pelle, quelques vraies et bonnes rencontres, des amis, désormais, de vrais proches, des drames, des bonheurs, des soucis, parfois. Beaucoup d'heures.

Et je suis toujours là. Pas trop en ce moment, mais ce n'est qu'un moment. Tant mieux pour ceux que j'énerve. Parce qu'on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde. 

Mais comme disait Bilbo Sacquet, le vrai, pas le _lheben teil bram_ :

_Je ne connais pas la moitié d'entre vous autant que je ne le voudrais et j'aime moins de la moitié d'entre vous à moitié moins que vous ne le méritez._


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

bon, encore 450 post et je me lance....
en tout cas, un bien bô post que le tien Rezba..... et finir par du tolkien.....


----------



## rezba (2 Juin 2005)

Tu devrais attendre encore uu peu. Huit mois, c'est court pour remplir une autobiographie.  

Sinon, heu... :rose: merci pour le compliment. Venant de toi, c'est une vraie rousquille.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !
> 
> Encore un truc pour récolter des coudbouls...
> 
> ...



Clair, je suis tombé dans le panneau


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais attendre encore uu peu. Huit mois, c'est court pour remplir une autobiographie.



Ben, il parait que je suis vieux  , enfin, certains le disent... y aurait peut-être plus de matière que Stook (euh, non CERTAINEMENT plus de matière)  mais rassurez-vous, je ne vais pas vous infliger une autobiographie... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais attendre encore uu peu. Huit mois, c'est court pour remplir une autobiographie.
> 
> Sinon, heu... :rose: merci pour le compliment. Venant de toi, c'est une vraie rousquille.




pas faux, mais pour mes 5000 (et oui, deja....) faut bien que je fasse quelque chose (pour les 2000 j'ai un peu foiré mon coup....)....veteran en 8 mois.....pas mal, non...?...  

 une rousquille....hummmm.....merci....




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Les meilleurs chapitres s'écrivent parfois en quelques heures, tu sais !_




 superbement bien dit.....




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il parait que je suis vieux  , enfin, certains le disent... y aurait peut-être plus de matière que Stook (euh, non CERTAINEMENT plus de matière)  mais rassurez-vous, je ne vais pas vous infliger une autobiographie... :love:




ho....il est vrai que tu as du en lire des counaillées.....mais bon, je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour mes 5000....puis, je vais pas me presenter une enieme fois....
enfin, vous verrez.....


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair, je suis tombé dans le panneau


 ah ben va encore falloir bosser


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

*5000...*

et voila, c'est fait...
J'y ai bien reflechit, et je me suis dit, Rezba a raison...
c'est un peu tôt pour moi...
une biographie, ma biographie Macgéenne alors que je suis inscrit depuis seulement 8 mois et 3 jours...
non, ce n'est pas une bonne idée...
bon, il est vrai que j'en suis deja a 5000 post...5000 post en 8 mois...
si je ne me trompe, cela doit faire de moi le 3eme plus gros posteur/jour de MacG...
oui, c'est bien ça...avec 24,86 messages jours, contre 27,38 pour robertav et 27,70 pour le grand GlobalCut... 
(mais je vous aurai... )
enfin, voila donc j'en suis a 5000...
et c'est un peu trop tot pour une bio...
le soucis, c'est que j'ai envie de le feter ce post...
j'ai envie de vous raconter comment je suis arrivé ici...
parce que le pire, c'est qu'avant d'etre un floodeur, j'ai commencé (comme beaucoup) par poser une question dans un forum technique....
et oui, pour un floodeur, ça la fout mal...
en plus il s'agissait d'une vaste histoire de corbeille...
et j'ai continué a trainer dans les forums techniques...et ce durant presque 2 mois...(en fait , je ne floode vraiment que depuis 6 mois... )
mais c'est surtout a cause de ce fil sur les pack MacG que tout a commencé...grace (ou a cause) de Macmarco et son  incitation a la revolution...
et me voilla donc au bar...embarqué dans une revolution ou je n'ai fait que passer...
mais qui m'a incité a rester dans ce bar....
un abr ou comme preque tous, j'ai tombé mon futal... ...
et voila, 549 discussion plus tard, 5000 posts...et quelque coup de boule...me voila ravi de feter ce 5000eme post...
j'y retourne de temps en temps dans les forums techniques...mais avec la pincé au coeur des souvenirs de jeunesses....
hormis pour le forum Video, ou je me rend aussi souvent qu'au bar...
mais bon...
ce que je retiens le plus de ces 6mois, ce ne sont pas les 5000 posts et autres chiffres, non...
c'est le fait d'avoir rencontré des gens super...
et meme quelques uns en vrai...
a Clermont  pour ma premiere AES
mais aussi a Avignon ou Lausanne...
c'est ça que je retiendrai...ces contacts...devenu presque des amis....
tout ces "pseudo" rencontré en vrai ou avec lesquels je chatte souvent...
c'est ça l'importantce de ce bar...
et c'est pourquoi, une biographie ne m'interesse pas...trop tot...encore tant de gens a rencontrer...

enfin, voila...tout ça pour dire que contrairement a Poildep, désolé...mais *je reste*...
et Rezba, ne soit pas deçu, la semaine prochaine, pour mes 10000, je t'en ferai une vrai de biographie...  

@+

signé: un Nioube Veteran a 5000 post...et ça le fait.....


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

De mon temps, on n'était pas _vétéran_ en 6 mois, çà se méritait !!!  

Et en plus le Bon Dieu (à défaut de ses *cardinaux*  ) t'a puni : 

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.*


Mouahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *5000...*
> ...



et ravi d'avoir fait ta connaisance


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> De mon temps, on n'était pas _vétéran_ en 6 mois, çà se méritait !!!
> 
> Et en plus le Bon Dieu (à défaut de ses *cardinaux*  ) t'a puni :
> 
> ...



tu peux en parler du bon dieu....

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.*


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Merde, il s'est vengé


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> De mon temps, on n'était pas _vétéran_ en 6 mois, çà se méritait !!!
> 
> Et en plus le Bon Dieu (à défaut de ses *cardinaux*  ) t'a puni :
> 
> ...


 
C'est vrai ca, j'ai fait péter les 5,000 a peine 3 mois apres mon arrivée au bar


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *5000...*
> 
> et voila, c'est fait...
> J'y ai bien reflechit, et je me suis dit, Rezba a raison...
> c'est un peu tôt pour moi...


 
Bah tu sais si je me souviens bien, poildep ça faisait pas des lustres non plus qu'il était là ...  
Et la valeur ne se compte pas en mois ou en années.

En tous cas, ravie de t'avoir croisé ici ou là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu tôt pour moi...
> ...
> non, ce n'est pas une bonne idée...
> ...
> ...



C'était très beau, très touchant, pas une bio du tout, bravo.
Et maintenant, qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Et qu'on les lui fasses bouffer avec des piments oiseaux (que de propos oiseux)...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

ça doit etre bon....hummmmmmm......hummmmm......  
bon, le probleme, c'est qu'il va falloir venir les chercher.... 

quoi qu'il en soit, je vous attendez tout les deux, pas dans cet ordre.. mais bon, c'est l'intention qui compte...:love:

@Madonna...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *5000...*
> 
> et voila, c'est fait...:
> si je ne me trompe, cela doit faire de moi le 3eme plus gros posteur/jour de MacG...
> ...





t'es obligé a me denoncer a tout va !!!!!       






bravo  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'es obligé a me denoncer a tout va !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

il faut dire que ton score est interessant.....


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2005)

Je me souviens.. Enfin un ami m'a rappelé un anniversaire.
Il y a un an 
Je suis profondément désolée d'avoir débarquée ainsi.
Mais je sais qu'il a compris depuis. 

Il me doit une tournée. Je paierai la mienne avec grand plaisir.
C'est un mec bien.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2005)

J'aime comme l'impression de me sentir tout petit...Il n'empeche, vos histoires me reconcilient avec le virtuel et le reel, merci de vos temoignages !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens.. Enfin un ami m'a rappelé un anniversaire.
> Il y a un an
> Je suis profondément désolée d'avoir débarquée ainsi.
> Mais je sais qu'il a compris depuis.
> ...



*bise a lui....*
et *bise a toi*, un an.....Waoaw.....ça finira par m'arriver...et le nioube-veteran, sera un petit peu moins nioube et un petit peu plus veteran.....


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2005)

Je me souviens... d'une deuch' verte qui a débarqué ici il y a un an. Bruyamment.   Une star internationale la conduisait (?). 

Le temps a passé, la mer a roulé depuis...

Puis la deuch' est resté sur le bas-côté, pour faire place petit à petit à une brunette pleine de grâce les cheveux au vent.

On se doit une tournée mutuelle.   

Elle est bien cette nana.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Voilà j'ai loupé le coach ... l'encoche :hein: le catch ... bref j'ai pas vu le compteur tourner ... enfin faut dire que j'ai pas les yeux rivés dessus en permanence ..dans l'attente d'atteindre les grands sommets (de conneries) .

Donc c'est avec deux posts de retard (une broutille notez)... que je vais tenter de faire un p'tit clin d'½il à un _p'tit personnage(1)_ qui se reconnaitra j'en suis sûre love: reviiiiiiiiiens ) 
C'est la première fois que je fais ça ... :rose: soyez indulgents hein ...



MacG et moi c'est tout d'abord une question de politesse :rose:
Puis je ne sais comment : je me suis laissée convaincre par une habituée de faire une entrée discrète au bar ... très discrète ... 

 A partir de là j'étais fichue ... :mouais:

J'ai mis du temps à tout saisir  :hein:

A l'époque (rhaaa la vieille qui parle) il y avait le "Top Ten" des posteurs du bar à l'accueil des forums ... je faisais pas exprès mais j'y étais souvent. Un post qui répond à un post : on me répond ? Ah mais non je peux en laisser passer une si belle ...
Voilà l'addiction s'il vous plait !
Bingo qu'est-ce que je disais !

Ah tiens ...voilà d'où ça vient donc ! 

*[parenthèse oui là vous voyez]* Ayant quelques soucis avec mon hébergeur (mais non pas Lo ) ... celui-là :


			
				l'hébergeur anti-stockage a dit:
			
		

> _  Ce site a été suspendu par l&#8217;équipe de modération des pages perso._


 :mouais:
Bon ben ce sera du bidouillage ... pf tous ces magnifiques posts qui se retrouvent sans images  *[fin de la parenthèse]*

Pour moi le bar ça a toujours été un terrain de jeu ...

D'ailleurs j'aimais bien jouer avec le feu ...

Mais bon c'est une histoire de famille ça ... 

Enfin famille :hein: j'avais bien failli y rester dans le bois(2) moi quand même ... :hein: 

Mais malgré tout je me suis bien amusée ... j'ai même eu des élans de bonté :rose:
 y'à même Sonny qui y est passé !  

Un peu de culture aussi parfois :  si oh l'aut' hé , puis là et là ...

Enfin vala :rose: ... c'est un peu en désordre ... j'ai toujours été un peu bordélique moi ... :rose: et puis j'ai pas tout mis hein après on va croire que je m'autocongratule _(Non Sm rien de sexuel et non aucun rapport avec un congre !  )

_ Vala 4000 et j'ai rien vu passer :rateau: (ooh la menteuuuseuuuuu)


_(1) : je dis p'tit si je veux d'abord !  
(2) : j'ai retrouvé la suite._


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai loupé le coach ... l'encoche :hein: le catch ... bref j'ai pas vu le compteur tourner ... enfin faut dire que j'ai pas les yeux rivés dessus en permanence ..dans l'attente d'atteindre les grands sommets (de conneries) .
> 
> Donc c'est avec deux posts de retard (une broutille notez)... que je vais tenter de faire un p'tit clin d'½il à un _p'tit personnage(1)_ qui se reconnaitra j'en suis sûre love: reviiiiiiiiiens )
> C'est la première fois que je fais ça ... :rose: soyez indulgents hein ...
> ...


Bravooooooooooooooo &#8230;
*ma biche ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

*Encoooooore &#8230; :king:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bravooooooooooooooo &#8230;
> *ma biche ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> *


Ben euh ..comment dire ... :rose:





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Encoooooore &#8230; :king:


ben va falloir attendre mille posts environ


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah, L.  :love: Je ne crois pas me souvenir de ton arrivée ici, mais par contre, ce qui a suivi... oui...    

En espérant simplement pouvoir continuer à rire pour les 4000 prochains posts, mais je n'ai pas trop de doutes là-dessus...  


Pour finir, à encadrer... 



			
				Lorna hum... a dit:
			
		

> ben oui je suis un fille, et NON ne comptez pas sur moi pour poster une photo de moi !!!!


Bon, j'ai des MP à classer moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'ai rien compris lepost du dessus...

Lorna va falloir remettre tout ça à plat... calme toi, respire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, L.  :love: Je ne crois pas me souvenir de ton arrivée ici, mais par contre, ce qui a suivi... oui...
> 
> En espérant simplement pouvoir continuer à rire pour les 4000 prochains posts, mais je n'ai pas trop de doutes là-dessus...


 :rose: on fait c'qu'on peut, on fait c'qu'on peut ! :rose:




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, à encadrer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mouais: 

:hein:

:rateau:

:rose:



 Ouais mais faut remettre ça dans son contexte, déjà primo : t'as essayé de taper toi en tenant un trident ? :hein:
Puis secondo : tu n'as pas mis la date : important ça !
Et tiercio : si j'me souviens bien il y avait comme des ... euh ... insistances dans l'assistance pour que je montre ma face de diablotine décafsquée 
Et moi j'ai mes principes : je ne me montre pas le premier soir  je suis pas une fille (si) facile (oui bon Lo ça va n'en rajoute pas) 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai rien compris lepost du dessus...
> Lorna va falloir remettre tout ça à plat... calme toi, respire...



Tu veux dire ...que je suis brouillon ? 



Tu sais c'est écrit sous le coup de l'émotion ... :rose: c'est pour ça quand je suis émue moi ...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adooooooOOOoooooore troooooOOOooooop !*
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Ah j'aurais pû rajouter que malgré les 4000 atteints et le nombre de mois passés par ici je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique d'organisation des smileys de Roberto


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose: on fait c'qu'on peut, on fait c'qu'on peut ! :rose:


*Ici ici on fait c'qu'on peut et on le fait bien©*  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais faut remettre ça dans son contexte, déjà primo : t'as essayé de taper toi en tenant un trident ? :hein:
> Puis secondo : tu n'as pas mis la date : important ça !
> Et tiercio : si j'me souviens bien il y avait comme des ... euh ... insistances dans l'assistance pour que je montre ma face de diablotine décafsquée
> Et moi j'ai mes principes : je ne me montre pas le premier soir  je suis pas une fille (si) facile (oui bon Lo ça va n'en rajoute pas)


        

-> MP. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire ...que je suis brouillon ?


Aïïïeeee... les doigts...  Iciiii.... ma main gauche...  Là... la droite...  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'aurais pû rajouter que malgré les 4000 atteints et le nombre de mois passés par ici je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique d'organisation des smileys de Roberto


Moi non plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est qui poildep ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vala 4000 et j'ai rien vu passer :rateau: (ooh la menteuuuseuuuuu)
> _._



Ah donc si j'ai bien compris, toi aussi tu te casses ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc si j'ai bien compris, toi aussi tu te casses ? :rateau:



 Arrêtes tu vas faire des heureux ! :rateau:


----------

